# Can't Boot Into The New Cwm Recovery? Here's A Quick Fix.



## DXC

I didn't have this bug so I wasn't able to test this fix, but *Iceman0803* tested it for me.

*Symptoms:* After upgrading Rom Manager, or after a fresh Gingerbread SBF, you can't boot into ClockworkMod Recovery.

*Reason:* Rom Manager executes a script containing this code:



Code:


dd if=/sdcard/clockworkmod/download/download.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-shadow.zip of=/preinstall/recovery/recovery.zip

It wants to convert and copy the new CWM Recovery package to your /preinstall/recovery/ folder. It always did this before, but the filesize of the new recovery has changed. This requires a certain amount of room... room you might not have given the new size, and given the fact that the Gingerbread SBF and All-in-One packages will put junk into your preinstall folder (if you're like Iceman0803, you're about .01mb shy of having enough room).

*Solution:*
1) Using root explorer, go to /preinstall/app/ and delete any apks you don't use (NFSShift is a great one to delete, its huge)

2) Reflash Clockworkmod Recovery in ROM Manager.

Now you can reboot to CWM Recovery through Rom Manager. Enjoy.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Is that zip fine for second init or regular DX?


----------



## DXC

Woooppss, 2nd-init only! But I think those are the only people having the problem am I wrong?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

That's what I need. Good deal. No flash?just copy and paste?


----------



## DXC

Yup, can't flash since u got no working cwm right?


----------



## Blacksantron

Sweet! Worked for me thanks!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Works great here too. Thank you


----------



## nekrad420

This worked for me also! Thanks! I was bootlooping at the red M logo after installing cwm 5.0.2.0. Nice easy fix!


----------



## Jnehama

I thought that 5.0.20 was for Droid X with or without 2nd init. That is the cwr that flashes by rom manager whether you hit dx or dx 2nd init.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

What REALLY pissed meoff is seeing a 98 mb NFS Shift file lurking in my /preinstall

That's stupid


----------



## alershka

This worked for me after deleting NFS.

Thank you very much.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442

This works for those who can't get into recovery after using P3's AIO?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"JRJ442 said:


> This works for those who can't get into recovery after using P3's AIO?


Correct


----------



## JRJ442

Awesome! Can't wait to try it. Deleted Madden and NFS already. Gonna see if it works for me later when my phone charges up. Thanks so much!


----------



## JRJ442

Worked like a charm! Thanks!


----------



## pyunny

sorry i am a dummy and just rooted today and wanted to ask a question. I used the new one-click root and then installed the new version of RomManager in order to create a "nandroid?" backup before i screwed around with my phone. My phone also flashed 5.0.2.0 but whenever I would try to backup my phone it would just restart normally as if nothing had happened. Is this the source of the problem? If i purchase root explorer and delete the NFS apk should it work? I've been trying to read around and some people are saying I need to purchase Droid 2 Bootstrap so not too sure.... thanks and sorry again i'm nooby.

also i tried restarting my phone while holding the power button and home key to get to the triangle ! green man page but the search button didn't do anything. hahaha, man maybe root is too much for me!


----------



## razorloves

pyunny said:


> sorry i am a dummy and just rooted today and wanted to ask a question. I used the new one-click root and then installed the new version of RomManager in order to create a "nandroid?" backup before i screwed around with my phone. My phone also flashed 5.0.2.0 but whenever I would try to backup my phone it would just restart normally as if nothing had happened. Is this the source of the problem? If i purchase root explorer and delete the NFS apk should it work? I've been trying to read around and some people are saying I need to purchase Droid 2 Bootstrap so not too sure.... thanks and sorry again i'm nooby.
> 
> also i tried restarting my phone while holding the power button and home key to get to the triangle ! green man page but the search button didn't do anything. hahaha, man maybe root is too much for me!


hey pyunny, welcome to RootzWiki.

Your problem has nothing to do with this thread.
What you need to do is install Droid 2 Bootstrapper, then open the app and click on "Bootstrap Recovery".
Then you'll be able to boot into CWM using the bootstrapper app or rom manager app and then you can create a nandroid backup.
If you want the newest version of CWM, you can open Rom Manager and click on "Flash Clockworkmod Recovery"

for your other question, when you see the green man, press on both volume buttons. pressing the search key only works on the old froyo rom. for gingerbread you have to press on both volume buttons.

hope that clears it up for you. let us know if you have any more problems.


----------



## Kevin108

Glad I found this. I have Root Explorer but I forgot to flash GApps so I don't have market so I can't install RE so I can't delete so I can't update so I can't flash so... SBFFTMFW! :tongue3:


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Kevin108 said:


> Glad I found this. I have Root Explorer but I forgot to flash GApps so I don't have market so I can't install RE so I can't delete so I can't update so I can't flash so... SBFFTMFW! :tongue3:


ADB push?


----------



## Kevin108

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> ADB push?


That's beyond my current skill level, unfortunately. I have been around since the DOS days and I've spent weeks worth of time playing with batch files but I haven't found a good guide to walk me through the basics to get me started with ADB.


----------



## razorloves

Kevin108 said:


> That's beyond my current skill level, unfortunately. I have been around since the DOS days and I've spent weeks worth of time playing with batch files but I haven't found a good guide to walk me through the basics to get me started with ADB.


There are tons of guides around. Here's one that can help get you started.
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?p=44046


----------



## Shane269

"Kevin108 said:


> Glad I found this. I have Root Explorer but I forgot to flash GApps so I don't have market so I can't install RE so I can't delete so I can't update so I can't flash so... SBFFTMFW! :tongue3:


Is there a free capable file explorer that can be downloaded from the amazon market?

Sent from my DROIDX running CM4DX-GB using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"Shane269 said:


> Is there a free capable file explorer that can be downloaded from the amazon market?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX running CM4DX-GB using RootzWiki Forums


estrong is decent?


----------



## Shane269

"INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> estrong is decent?


Can it get to the preinstall folder?

Sent from my DROIDX running CM4DX-GB using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"Shane269 said:


> Can it get to the preinstall folder?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX running CM4DX-GB using RootzWiki Forums


Yep, there's a button on the toolbar that is shaped like a home or an sdcard that toggles between the / and /sdcard directories

You may have to go into settings and enable root tool functions for it to work, they're disabled by default


----------



## Shane269

"Kevin108 said:


> That's beyond my current skill level, unfortunately. I have been around since the DOS days and I've spent weeks worth of time playing with batch files but I haven't found a good guide to walk me through the basics to get me started with ADB.





"INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Yep, there's a button on the toolbar that is shaped like a home or an sdcard that toggles between the / and /sdcard directories
> 
> You may have to go into settings and enable root tool functions for it to work, they're disabled by default


So using earring from the amazon market would allow Kevin to fix his phone without Gapps. I figured there must be a workaround somehow.

Sent from my DROIDX running CM4DX-GB using RootzWiki Forums

Many answers to general knowelege questions can be found here. http://goo.gl/tsvpc


----------



## superbay

Im sorry if it looks like a noob question
I cant go to cwm using either rom manager or d2 bootstrap. It just didnt do anything. But after i downloaded superuser from the market, it reboots but still doesnt go to cwm. Badly, my data, app, and everything inside is wiped out just like when you have a new phone. I need to log in again with the gmail account. I see the /preinstal in mine doesnt have anything inside. Is that supposed to be that way? Im using MIUI. Is it a 2nd init ROM? What should i do then to get into cwm?


----------



## razorloves

"superbay said:


> Im sorry if it looks like a noob question
> I cant go to cwm using either rom manager or d2 bootstrap. It just didnt do anything. But after i downloaded superuser from the market, it reboots but still doesnt go to cwm. Badly, my data, app, and everything inside is wiped out just like when you have a new phone. I need to log in again with the gmail account. I see the /preinstal in mine doesnt have anything inside. Is that supposed to be that way? Im using MIUI. Is it a 2nd init ROM? What should i do then to get into cwm?


You have to use a file explorer that has root access. Then you'll see stuff in the preinstall folder


----------



## superbay

razorloves said:


> You have to use a file explorer that has root access. Then you'll see stuff in the preinstall folder


Can i get the info what kind of file explorer that has root access? Im using root explorer.


----------



## razorloves

"superbay said:


> Can i get the info what kind of file explorer that has root access? Im using root explorer.


If you're using root explorer and you don't see anything in the preinstall folder then your phone is not rooted. Go to the link in my signature and root your phone


----------



## superbay

razorloves said:


> If you're using root explorer and you don't see anything in the preinstall folder then your phone is not rooted. Go to the link in my signature and root your phone


Wot?? Im using MIUI and there's superuser app. How come it isnt rooted? I'll try rooting it again though


----------



## razorloves

"superbay said:


> Wot?? Im using MIUI and there's superuser app. How come it isnt rooted? I'll try rooting it again though


Oh, if you're using miui, there is an issue with it. You have to enable root permissions in the superuser app. That's why u don't have root access


----------



## superbay

razorloves said:


> Oh, if you're using miui, there is an issue with it. You have to enable root permissions in the superuser app. That's why u don't have root access


I have enabled it and still there's nothing in the folder. You know whar Mr Razor, sorry if its a bit OOT in this thread, my phone is acting very weird after i tried to boot into recovery from D2 Bootstrap with MIUI 1.9.16. When i just reboot it, its like you just flash your phone. Every data and apps inside are wiped out and i need to login with my gmail account again. The existence of superuser app is a sign of rooted condition, but when i open Z4root, there is only Root Option (AFAIK there should be Unroot option) meaning that its not rooted yet. I think D2 bootstrap just ruined my phone. My conclusion, i need to enter cwm recovery from ROM manager. But since i cannot enter it now, im just gonna flash sbf so i can start over from the beginning.


----------



## razorloves

superbay said:


> I have enabled it and still there's nothing in the folder. You know whar Mr Razor, sorry if its a bit OOT in this thread, my phone is acting very weird after i tried to boot into recovery from D2 Bootstrap with MIUI 1.9.16. When i just reboot it, its like you just flash your phone. Every data and apps inside are wiped out and i need to login with my gmail account again. The existence of superuser app is a sign of rooted condition, but when i open Z4root, there is only Root Option (AFAIK there should be Unroot option) meaning that its not rooted yet. I think D2 bootstrap just ruined my phone. My conclusion, i need to enter cwm recovery from ROM manager. But since i cannot enter it now, im just gonna flash sbf so i can start over from the beginning.


yea, thats your problem. It's NO BUENO to use bootstrapper with any 2nd-init roms. You have to use the power off menu or RM. It's looking like your best bet is to SBF


----------



## superbay

I hate when im right 
Anyway thanks for the info and clarification Mr Razor. Many appreciation and thanks for it


----------



## Kevin108

I stumbled upon this thread again. I'm now in GB 605 as the camera began FCing in my CM7. I used Root Explorer to delete the NFS APK and Root Explorer still displays 0kb free. It did, however, fix my problem. Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## andwhun

I wanna kiss you right now!!!!


----------



## Kevin108

No thanks.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves

lmao.


----------



## nhugh406

sooo has anyone had problems getting into cwm after this update? i flashed this morning, and tried to flash the new su, doesn't work. when i go to rom manager, i flash 2nd-init, blah blah blah, go to flash any file, and it'll restart, but once it hits the M logo, a blue led will show that eventually turns green and then boots normally.

thoughs?


----------



## nhugh406

nhugh406 said:


> sooo has anyone had problems getting into cwm after this update? i flashed this morning, and tried to flash the new su, doesn't work. when i go to rom manager, i flash 2nd-init, blah blah blah, go to flash any file, and it'll restart, but once it hits the M logo, a blue led will show that eventually turns green and then boots normally.


whoops, sorry guys, wrong area. but still, can't do it


----------



## DXC

nhugh406 said:


> sooo has anyone had problems getting into cwm after this update? i flashed this morning, and tried to flash the new su, doesn't work. when i go to rom manager, i flash 2nd-init, blah blah blah, go to flash any file, and it'll restart, but once it hits the M logo, a blue led will show that eventually turns green and then boots normally.
> 
> thoughs?


if you're talking about MIUI, plz read the OP!


----------



## docmundy

Installed Root Explorer, removed NFSShift, reflashed CWM as directed... current flash is 5.0.2.5... still cannot get into CWM. Just stock recovery. Did manual attempt as well. Recommendations?


----------



## razorloves

"docmundy said:


> Installed Root Explorer, removed NFSShift, reflashed CWM as directed... current flash is 5.0.2.5... still cannot get into CWM. Just stock recovery. Did manual attempt as well. Recommendations?


are you on stock rom? are you using droid 2 bootstrap?

EDIT: I just noticed you dont even have a droid x. you're in the wrong place dude. this is the droid x sub-forum. you need to go to droid x2 forum. you will screw up your phone real quick using guides and fixes for other phones.


----------



## Debian Dog

Edit: Decided to punt and SBF back to 602. Only thing I can think of is something may have been left over from the 605 builds I was running. Miui 1.10.7 just booted!

I am in the same boat as the above guy and am starting to stress a tad. I mean no super big deal to SBF and start over but I can usually figure these things out. Over the last week I have flashed Apex, Vortex, Liquid without issue but got drawn back to Miui .30 But anyway...

The was nothing in /preinstall other than the things that were supposed to be there and i wiped the zip that was there from the last CWM install just for good measure. ROM manager shows 5.02 installed

Could it be something the old Droid 2 Recovery bootstrap left behind somewhere when I was mucking with the other ROMs?


----------



## DXC

Look inside the preinstall folder, you should have /preinstall/recovery/recovery.zip. If not, you need to go to rom manager and flash droidx 2nd init. Then use reboot menu to choose CWM recovery


----------



## Debian Dog

droidxchat said:


> Look inside the preinstall folder, you should have /preinstall/recovery/recovery.zip. If not, you need to go to rom manager and flash droidx 2nd init. Then use reboot menu to choose CWM recovery


It was there but after a long night of frustration I decided I wanted to go to the next version anyway so SBF.

I am thinking bad leftovers from a 605 ROM

Beamed from my DroidX


----------



## Kevin108

droidxchat said:


> Yup, can't flash since u got no working cwm right?


 This isn't the case. 2.x works from Droid 2 Bootstrap but 5.x from ROM Mgr doesn't. :_con:

I fixed it by deleting everything from /preinstall/apps and reflashing 5.x


----------



## bretth18

I'm confused. I'm running cm7 on the gb kernel, and thought I had to use D2 bootstrapper. Is the recovery that says 2nd init on RM work for GB kernel too?


----------



## Kevin108

Once you start using ROM Manager, the Droid X and Droid X 2nd Init are the proper choices. In CM7, that's really all you should use.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane269

"Kevin108 said:


> Once you start using ROM Manager, the Droid X and Droid X 2nd Init are the proper choices. In CM7, that's really all you should use.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You can use Rom Manager on any rom that doesn't make any difference for which recovery you use.
The important designation is when using a second init Rom you must use a second init recovery. Always use the appropriate recovery for the Rom that you have installed.

Sent from my DROIDX running CM4DX-GB using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Barney Stinson

can can one boot to cwm *AS* recovery? or boot to cwm from power+home boot *without* using rom manager?


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Barney Stinson said:


> can can one boot to cwm *AS* recovery? or boot to cwm from power+home boot *without* using rom manager?


I don't know that you can on a device with a locked bootloader like the X, D2, and D2G. I'm thinking that would require being able to overwrite the original recovery, which is what causes the device to flip out in the first place. That being why we have to use 2nd init and hijacked bootloaders.


----------



## DXC

Barney Stinson said:


> can can one boot to cwm *AS* recovery? or boot to cwm from power+home boot *without* using rom manager?


i dont mean for this to be a shameless MIUI plug, but on MIUI I added an option the power button's reboot menu to reboot straight to CWM, no rom manager required. we also use a custom bootmenu that allows you to go CWM recovery on bootup.

however, both of these essentially hijack the stock recovery. it can't be completely replaced.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

droidxchat said:


> i dont mean for this to be a shameless MIUI plug, but on MIUI I added an option the power button's reboot menu to reboot straight to CWM, no rom manager required. we also use a custom bootmenu that allows you to go CWM recovery on bootup.
> 
> however, both of these essentially hijack the stock recovery. it can't be completely replaced.


You can also boot to recovery from CM4DX power button menu. And that isn't a shameless MIUI plug! That's good solid information


----------



## notfearsome

My sister's DX is rooted froyo OTA. when powered off, the plugged into charge, subsequently boots into CWM 5020. Reboot from CWD is a normal b
boot. On boot I use a script to copy the 5020 zip from the ROM manager data directory to overwrite the recovery.zip file itself.


----------



## notfearsome

Oh that's not quite accurate. It is copied from /data/local to avoid sdcard mount delay


----------



## joe772

Hi I am having a hard time installing cyanogenmod on my brothers droid x. Thanks to this site I was able to successfully root and get into clockwork recovery. What a headache glad I have a thunderbolt. I can't flash though when I try it goes into clockwork wipes data and cache but fails the install. Any suggestions and any reason y cyanogenmod is not in Rom manager. I downloaded Rom directly from there site. If this Rom does not work any suggestions on a good stable Rom. Links will be appreciated and thank you for your time. I was able to do a back up good thing.


----------



## razorloves

joe772 said:


> Hi I am having a hard time installing cyanogenmod on my brothers droid x. Thanks to this site I was able to successfully root and get into clockwork recovery. What a headache glad I have a thunderbolt. I can't flash though when I try it goes into clockwork wipes data and cache but fails the install. Any suggestions and any reason y cyanogenmod is not in Rom manager. I downloaded Rom directly from there site. If this Rom does not work any suggestions on a good stable Rom. Links will be appreciated and thank you for your time. I was able to do a back up good thing.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1458-how-to-installing-cm4dx-or-cm4dxgb/


----------



## daxxone

CWR is showing as 5.0.2.3 for me. Application shows it only, and says 5.0.2.0 is the newest. Shows 5.0.2.0 in recovery. I think I got the zip and installed it in CWR from somebody in rootzwiki. Liquid will boot into CWR from power button menu.


----------



## Zeklandia

droidxchat said:


> I didn't have this bug so I wasn't able to test this fix, but *Iceman0803* tested it for me.
> 
> *Symptoms:* After upgrading Rom Manager, you can't boot into clockworkmod 5.0.2.0.
> 
> *Reason:* Rom Manager executes a script containing this code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> dd if=/sdcard/clockworkmod/download/download.clockworkmod.com/recoveries/recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-shadow.zip of=/preinstall/recovery/recovery.zip
> 
> It wants to convert and copy the new CWM 5.0.2.0 to your /preinstall/recovery/ folder. It always did this before, but the filesize of the new recovery has changed. This requires a certain amount of room... room you might not have given the new size (if you're like Iceman0803, you're off by about .01mb).
> 
> *Solution:*
> 1) Using root explorer, go to /preinstall/app/ and delete any apks you don't use (NFSShift is a great one to delete, its huge)
> 
> 2) Reflash Clockworkmod Recovery in ROM Manager.
> 
> Now you can reboot to CWM 5.0.2.0 through Rom Manager. Enjoy.


How do you enter CWM from cold boot? I really need help. Nothing anybody else has told me works.


----------



## razorloves

Zeklandia said:


> How do you enter CWM from cold boot? I really need help. Nothing anybody else has told me works.


you cant on 2nd-init roms. if you're bootlooping i can tell you how but it involves adb.

if you're on blur rom, you can try these
http://www.droidxfor...-off-state.html

or just sbf to fix your problem or boot into stock recovery and data wipe


----------



## el80ne

razorloves said:


> you cant on 2nd-init roms. if you're bootlooping i can tell you how but it involves adb.


Really? Is there an adb solution to bootlooping that involves less labor than re-sbfing and the whole run around again?

I've loved my DroidX, but seriously the locked boot rom has me seriously looking to jump ship to a more mod friendly manufacturer after my contract's up even though the RAZR looks pimp. As a linux developer, I don't even want to think of the time I would have saved if I'd been able to force boot from a cold start into CWM after bricking rather than having to go in, re-root, set up CWM, and repeat. I have a script do as much of it as possible but just to get to be able to use my own scripts is drama with that ridiculously limited boot recovery.

Motorola seriously needs to get over themselves and evolve. The only thing locking down the boot rom does is make their devices more tedious to develop on for those putting the effort in to improving their products. It's not like it prevents anyone from getting root.


----------



## razorloves

el80ne said:


> Really? Is there an adb solution to bootlooping that involves less labor than re-sbfing and the whole run around again?
> 
> I've loved my DroidX, but seriously the locked boot rom has me seriously looking to jump ship to a more mod friendly manufacturer after my contract's up even though the RAZR looks pimp. As a linux developer, I don't even want to think of the time I would have saved if I'd been able to force boot from a cold start into CWM after bricking rather than having to go in, re-root, set up CWM, and repeat. I have a script do as much of it as possible but just to get to be able to use my own scripts is drama with that ridiculously limited boot recovery.
> 
> Motorola seriously needs to get over themselves and evolve. The only thing locking down the boot rom does is make their devices more tedious to develop on for those putting the effort in to improving their products. It's not like it prevents anyone from getting root.


if you're bootlooping and adb recognizes your device, then you can use adb commands to do pretty much anything to fix the bootloop. If adb is not recognizing your device then you'll have to sbf.


----------



## masri1987

i';ve followed the instructions to flash and root initially to MIUI from stock, now i'm trying to do the same thing and i still can't get into recovery... any ideas?


----------



## Shane269

masri1987 said:


> i';ve followed the instructions to flash and root initially to MIUI from stock, now i'm trying to do the same thing and i still can't get into recovery... any ideas?


Are you on Froyo right now? Or gingerbread? I'm not sure where you are at in your process.

Running CM4DXGB with PowerBoost.


----------



## fenris117

So here's my problem, I CAN get into CWM through ROM manager and the the reboot in my ROM, but I can't get into CWM from a cold boot. I'm afraid that I wont be able to get around a bootloop this way. Thanks


----------



## fenris117

Also, i don't know if I'm on 2nd-init ROM (CM9) ... and if I sbf, will that destroy my recoveries made in CWM?


----------



## razorloves

fenris117 said:


> Also, i don't know if I'm on 2nd-init ROM (CM9) ... and if I sbf, will that destroy my recoveries made in CWM?


Cm9 on the Droid x is a 2nd init rom.
You can't cold boot into recovery with any 2nd init rom.
Nandroid backups are stored on your mem card.
Sbf or factory reset does not delete any of your stuff on mem card.


----------



## fenris117

Okay, so what I'd have to do if something goes horribly wrong is SBF back to stock, install CWM again, restore, viola?


----------



## razorloves

fenris117 said:


> Okay, so what I'd have to do if something goes horribly wrong is SBF back to stock, install CWM again, restore, viola?


If you're bootlooping and you know how to use adb, there is a command you can send that forces it into cwm. I've posted the command a few times in these forums but I'm mobile right now and don't have it handy. But otherwise, you can just do what you said.


----------



## fenris117

Thanks for the help. I can't say I'm handy with adb so I will deal with this once it becomes an issue haha


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

fenris117 said:


> Thanks for the help. I can't say I'm handy with adb so I will deal with this once it becomes an issue haha


Good to see other people who want to learn how to fix the problem before it happens instead of crying after the fact and demanding someone tell them how to get out of the hole they dug


----------



## razorloves

fenris117 said:


> Thanks for the help. I can't say I'm handy with adb so I will deal with this once it becomes an issue haha


you're welcome.
In case you're interested, this is a super easy way to use adb http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1944-your-1-adb-source-72911/

then you can copy and paste this command into your terminal

adb shell

then do this one.

cat /sdcard/clockworkmod/recovery-update.zip > /cache/update.zip ; mkdir -p /cache/recovery ; echo '--update_package=CACHE:update.zip' > /cache/recovery/command ; sync ;rm /cache/recovery/command ; echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode ; sync ; reboot ;


----------



## fenris117

razorloves said:


> you're welcome.
> In case you're interested, this is a super easy way to use adb http://rootzwiki.com/topic/1944-your-1-adb-source-72911/
> 
> then you can copy and paste this command into your terminal
> 
> adb shell
> 
> then do this one.
> 
> cat /sdcard/clockworkmod/recovery-update.zip > /cache/update.zip ; mkdir -p /cache/recovery ; echo '--update_package=CACHE:update.zip' > /cache/recovery/command ; sync ;rm /cache/recovery/command ; echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode ; sync ; reboot ;


 thanks!


----------



## fenris117

razorloves said:


> you're welcome.
> In case you're interested, this is a super easy way to use adb http://rootzwiki.com...b-source-72911/
> 
> then you can copy and paste this command into your terminal
> 
> adb shell
> 
> then do this one.
> 
> cat /sdcard/clockworkmod/recovery-update.zip > /cache/update.zip ; mkdir -p /cache/recovery ; echo '--update_package=CACHE:update.zip' > /cache/recovery/command ; sync ;rm /cache/recovery/command ; echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode ; sync ; reboot ;


Hey, so say my phone is boot looping, will ADB recognize it then so I can run the commands?


----------



## razorloves

fenris117 said:


> Hey, so say my phone is boot looping, will ADB recognize it then so I can run the commands?


Depends what you screwed up. Normally, adb will work. But that's what I gave you that for. If you ever bootloop, just follow my post.


----------



## jbarcus81

This didn't work for me at all.. I'm VERY new to Moto and the X so please understand my lack of knowledge .. But I wanted to check out Moto-Blur.. Found a good rom Deodexed605-ROM found here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5631-rom-stock-rooted-deodexed-45605/ ... I can't get into CWM recovery at all.. I tried the method in OP and scanned some of the comments.. but I can't do this.. am I stuck for life with this rom? Doesn't have 'reboot into recovery' as an option in the power menu.. HELP!! Thanks!!


----------



## Goose306

jbarcus81 said:


> This didn't work for me at all.. I'm VERY new to Moto and the X so please understand my lack of knowledge .. But I wanted to check out Moto-Blur.. Found a good rom Deodexed605-ROM found here http://rootzwiki.com...deodexed-45605/ ... I can't get into CWM recovery at all.. I tried the method in OP and scanned some of the comments.. but I can't do this.. am I stuck for life with this rom? Doesn't have 'reboot into recovery' as an option in the power menu.. HELP!! Thanks!!


Use Droid 2 Bootstrapper. Its a blur-based ROM so it doesn't have reboot to recovery built into power menu. The deodexed 605 is literally just stock vanilla motoblur with some of the bloat torn out, so you still have to use the special bootstrapper program.


----------



## serx7

jbarcus81 said:


> Use Droid 2 Bootstrapper. Its a blur-based ROM so it doesn't have reboot to recovery built into power menu. The deodexed 605 is literally just stock vanilla motoblur with some of the bloat torn out, so you still have to use the special bootstrapper program.


This has happened to me a few times in the past too. Usually happens when I flash VorteX, it seems. IIRC, using Droid 2 Bootstrapper will get you into CWR, albeit an older version (2.5.0.8, I think). Should be sufficient for you to do what you need to do (/data, /cache, /dalvik, /system wipes, new ROM flash, etc).

I've used a process similar to Goose306's, but what I do is run Droid 2 Bootstrapper and just click the Bootstrap Recovery button, then go back to ROM Manager, re-d/l the latest CWR, then while still in ROM Manager, select the Reboot into Recovery option. That has gotten me into the newer CWR 5.0.2.0 every time I've tried it.


----------



## Goose306

serx7 said:


> This has happened to me a few times in the past too. Usually happens when I flash VorteX, it seems. IIRC, using Droid 2 Bootstrapper will get you into CWR, albeit an older version (2.5.0.8, I think). Should be sufficient for you to do what you need to do (/data, /cache, /dalvik, /system wipes, new ROM flash, etc).
> 
> I've used a process similar to Goose306's, but what I do is run Droid 2 Bootstrapper and just click the Bootstrap Recovery button, then go back to ROM Manager, re-d/l the latest CWR, then while still in ROM Manager, select the Reboot into Recovery option. That has gotten me into the newer CWR 5.0.2.0 every time I've tried it.


Right this works as well and its whats needed to update the Bootstrap if you want/need the newer version. You can also use this method if you have the DX Bootstrapper rather than D2, you can hit Bootstrap Recovery, then in ROM Manager d/l the latest CWR but instead pick Droid 2 when prompted for your option. This will put you on the correct/latest Bootstrap without having to re-purchase D2 Bootstrap if you already purchased DX Bootstrap.


----------

